# Realtek Speaker Configuration Trouble



## Liaska (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello,
I'm having trouble with my speaker configuration. I have a Realtek AC97 Audio Codec (ALC850), 5.1 Sound. The sound comes out fine for all the speakers (Front and Rear) except for the Centre/ Subwoofer. I can only configure the speakers to the point where sound will work for all speakers except the centre speaker, or all speakers except the subwoofer; never the centre and the subwoofer at the same time. (Actually, I can get the centre speaker to play its normal sounds, and the sounds of the subwoofer, but the latter is very quiet, almost impossible to hear- I'm not sure if this is significant.) I'm also not sure what informaton you require to help me with this problem, or whether I've already told you enough,  so I will be happy to tell you whatever you need to know.
Thanks for your time,
Vanessa.


----------



## delcara (Jul 14, 2006)

I was having the exact same trouble. Was driving me mad.

Download the beta drivers from www.realtek.com.tw. Then, the actual 'speaker configuration' bit is hidden - right click the realtek icon by the clock (lower right), audio devices, configuration tab, speaker configuration.

Utterly stupid place to put it. Oh well!


----------

